# Sekonda Strela



## mb1 (Apr 22, 2010)

hi, my first post here last year i picked up a sekonda watch at a auction sale cost me Â£2.00 i have been trying to find out some info on the watch it appears to be a sekonda strela 3017 from the 1960s? first thing how do i date this watch and it does not run took it to the local jewlers he told me to stick it in a draw and forget about it nice watch to look at but would be even better if it was working i have taken a picture of it but im unsure how to post it on this site any help anyone could give would be much appreciated cheers burt


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

you need to got to photobucket (google it) create an account and follow the instructions. the you upload the image and past the link on here using









the watch maker was right. but old sekondas are simple maybe you could fix it yourself


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

How do you upload an avatar? The method I use for uploading pics doesn't work. Cheers.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

you can use the same as above but the go into your profile in the top right and only copy the url into the avitar box... your avi has to comply to the forum set limit of pixels X hight X width. but you can use photobucket to minaturise your pictures aswell :dummyspit: any problams let me know


----------



## mb1 (Apr 22, 2010)

spankone said:


> you can use the same as above but the go into your profile in the top right and only copy the url into the avitar box... your avi has to comply to the forum set limit of pixels X hight X width. but you can use photobucket to minaturise your pictures aswell :dummyspit: any problams let me know


----------



## mb1 (Apr 22, 2010)

i have tried few times to get images across but appears not to work probaly me not very good with computors


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Re: photobucket. When you get a pic uploaded and into your album, click on the image to bring it up. There should be a box on the left titled "share this image". Highlight the "direct link" address and copy it, then when replying on this forum click on insert image, add the copied direct link and you're away. Check it on the preview post and bam!

Just like this...










69 Raketa. Strap cost me 5 times what I paid for the watch...


----------



## DaWoodster (Sep 23, 2009)

A Sekonda Strela 3017 for Â£2?

I have been waiting for a good example for 6 months now, my Â£200 snipes always get beaten!

If it really is a non-runner, I'd be tempted to frame it for my wall! although I'm sure others would use it for spare parts.

Paul.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Â£2???????!!! - and I thought I'd got a bargain getting some non-runners for Â£50 and Â£70 in the past....

Basically nonrunners fetch between Â£50 & Â£100

runners can go for Â£250 upwards - Â£400 is not strange these days for a rare early version

well done. worth spending the money to sort it out. make sure you find a reputable person who's worked on the 3017 before though.... (plenty of references round here)


----------



## ibaranenko (Apr 10, 2010)

Well done !! very low price for that one


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

correction: a non-runner on ebay I was watching hit Â£130+


----------

